# Mckittys



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

At the local golden arches,there's a group of strays that hangs out,hunts,and tries to get food from customers. There's 1 big female,a thin calico,a marble,a little black kitten and others. I think what happened was some people nearby owned at least 1 of them,then moved away. They never leave the nearby houses or the parking lot of m


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How sad.  They wouldn't have to ask me twice! I can't resist the birds at fast food chains, let alone cats or kittens! I hope some kind soul takes one home. They chose a good place to hang out, didn't they?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do they have burger-flavored cat food? You could add some seasoning,perhaps. MCJEANNIES! :lol: Seriously ,I'll contact some kitteh fans1 Do you think they'd take to home-life?

OT ! The Kraft sandwich spread-SANDWICH SPREAD,as opposed to M.W. or mayo? It tastes just like Big Mac secret sauce!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's interesting. I'm going to try it on my Jeanie Burgers.


----------

